# Is it too late to weigh my lambs for a birthweight?



## shepherdO (Feb 25, 2019)

So basically, I was gone for the weekend and my ewe had triplets two days early - I was kind of expecting it... Anyhoo, I wanted to weight them at birth for my records, but obviously I haven't been able to.  They're now about 48 hours old - how accurate and similar do you think their current weight is compared to their birthweight?  

I'm planning on weighing them when I get home from work today just to get an idea.  How different would the weight be at this point? I know with human babies their weight goes down after birth, but is actually usually pretty close to original birthweight after several days as they creep back up in weight.  So I'm thinking my measurements will probably be pretty close to their original birthweights, maybe off a couple ounces or so.  Am I correct?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 26, 2019)

Lambs do the same as humans.....born waterlogged. I wouldn't personally be too worried about the small birthweight loss in the first day or two.


----------

